# Wig & Pen Trip - August 12 2006



## Little_Squares (19/7/06)

I have obtained quotes from several coach companies and it looks like we'll be paying $52 per head for the return trip to Canberra (it's cheaper than the train). The coach will make pickups at Green Square from 7:00am), Hurstville and Campbelltown railway stations and will drop us off at these locations on the return (Green Square at 9:00pm).

I will be in contact with Richard at W&P tomorrow to discuss a tour and talk. There is also the chance that we could stop at the old Goulburn Brewery for a look around, but I'll leave that up to everyone to vote on.

I'll need to finalise this by Friday, July 28th and monies will be due by 7th August.


If there is interest, I can also organise lunch to be provided for an extra cost, but it may well be cheaper to do that ourselves.

We have only 19-21 places available, so get in quick. Payment of $52 is the only way to guarantee your place. If we do not get the numbers, this will be returned to you by August 8th.


----------



## Gerard_M (19/7/06)

Looks like a great trip. Take the Goulburn by-pass. The brewery is an extract job, with no brewing bling available for public viewing. There is also a malting there that hasn't been used in ages, it is also unavailable for public viewing.The place is also a bit of a 1/2 way home for those that are not having such a great trot. If you are a fan of the convict architect, Sir Francis Greenway, by all means drop in and have a look.
Cheers & enjoy
Gerard


----------



## mikem108 (19/7/06)

Gerard_M said:


> Looks like a great trip. Take the Goulburn by-pass. The brewery is an extract job, with no brewing bling available for public viewing. There is also a malting there that hasn't been used in ages, it is also unavailable for public viewing.The place is also a bit of a 1/2 way home for those that are not having such a great trot. If you are a fan of the convict architect, Sir Francis Greenway, by all means drop in and have a look.
> Cheers & enjoy
> Gerard




I remember reading something about the Goulburn brewer saying he makes his Ale in the traditional method, and in his opinion this means no hops! Surely if you're going to take this route then you can put all kinds crap in there as per what was going on in England back in the pre-hop days!
Quote

"Features of the Old Ales

All of them are Real Ales, brewed in the time-honoured traditional way, with top fermentation in open-top vessels.

* We do not use any added sugar in our brewing.
* There are no preservatives.
* There is no artificial carbonation.
* The ingredients are barley malt, ale yeast, and the local water
* Traditionally, ales did not have hops, though the modern taste seems to require added hops. Our stout does not have hops added so it comprises just the three ingredients. The two ales, however, do have a dash of hops.
* There are no other additives. 

Perhaps the most important feature of these Real Ales is that they are not filtered. The yeast remains in the brew, maintaining its traditional function of keeping the liver healthy and preventing liver disease, and helping the liver to digest the alcohol so that there is less likelihood of getting intoxicated.

The nice thing about the old ales, brewed in traditional way, is that there is much less likelihood of headaches and hangovers from sampling the products.

All these features of our hand-crafted Real ales contribute to ensuring that you have an enjoyable and healthful experience."

No hops, thats sacrelidge to a hop head!


----------



## Pumpy (19/7/06)

Suggest you give Goulburn Brewery a miss , he does an extract brew , I was most dissapointed the bar is dirty Yuk !!! I reckon the Priest brews like us but not as good :blink: 

Pumpy


----------



## Little_Squares (19/7/06)

No probs, general consensus is that Goulburn is a waste of time, so Canberra is a one stop trip!

Now all we need is people to go!!

Sign up people - it's for a good cause - drinking!


----------



## Little_Squares (20/7/06)

Little_Squares said:


> No probs, general consensus is that Goulburn is a waste of time, so Canberra is a one stop trip!
> 
> Now all we need is people to go!!
> 
> Sign up people - it's for a good cause - drinking!


bump


----------



## mikem108 (20/7/06)

:beerbang: I'd love to join you for that trip but will be in Canberra 8-10 Aug. drinking the Wig and Pen dry of their IPA :super: 

By the 12th my liver will be needing a rest


----------



## Little_Squares (20/7/06)

Little_Squares said:


> mikem108 said:
> 
> 
> > :beerbang: I'd love to join you for that trip but will be in Canberra 8-10 Aug. drinking the Wig and Pen dry of their IPA :super:
> ...




Make sure to leave some for the rest of us....lol :blink:


----------



## Jase (20/7/06)

Would love to be there, but unfortunately local footy will still be on....... So I have to give it a miss......

The Phantom strikes again.......

Cheers,
Jase


----------



## Little_Squares (21/7/06)

Jase said:


> Would love to be there, but unfortunately local footy will still be on....... So I have to give it a miss......
> 
> The Phantom strikes again.......
> 
> ...


bump


----------



## Little_Squares (23/7/06)

Little_Squares said:


> Jase said:
> 
> 
> > Would love to be there, but unfortunately local footy will still be on....... So I have to give it a miss......
> ...


Shame, it's looking like this trip won't be going ahead as planned. We needed numbers to make it more cost effective, but it looks like a bad time of year for everyone.....


----------



## timmy (23/7/06)

I'm in but i'll have to meet you at the W&P


----------



## Linz (31/7/06)

Oh well, that died 


BUT !!!


We are still going on our own...booked on the XPT on the Sat morning and staying overnight and returning on the Sun....

anyone in Sydney that wants the details for the train and accoms, just drop Little Squares an email for them


----------



## timmy (1/8/06)

Linz said:


> Oh well, that died
> 
> 
> BUT !!!
> ...



Don't you mean the XPL?


----------



## Stuster (1/8/06)

Good on you for trying to get it going, Mel and Linz. Sorry to hear it's no go. Have fun in Canberra. (If that's not a contradiction. h34r: )


----------



## Linz (1/8/06)

yeah,

stiff competition from the "beers with the brewer days".....


----------



## mikem108 (12/8/06)

just got back from the ACT, moments ago. You would have been disappaointed as the Imperial wasn't on, but there was a tasty dunkel. The IPA and Pale were also great as was the Stout and winter warmer, I really love that pub, Pilsner was a bit ordinary though


----------



## homebrewworld.com (12/8/06)

Linz must be happy,

He just text messaged me and i cant understand a bloody word !
Bloody BJCP judges !!


----------



## Fingerlickin_B (12/8/06)

homebrewworld.com said:


> Linz must be happy,
> 
> He just text messaged me and i cant understand a bloody word !
> Bloody BJCP judges !!



I got a message at 4 o'clock (quite easy to understand)...but I'm in "parent mode" dammit  

PZ.


----------



## Franko (12/8/06)

Fingerlickin_B said:


> homebrewworld.com said:
> 
> 
> > Linz must be happy,
> ...



same here got two messages from Linz hope to catch up with him tommorow


----------



## Doc (13/8/06)

Linz must have been on a texting spree as I got a few from him early yesterday evening too 
Anyone take any pictures ?

Doc


----------



## timmy (13/8/06)

I dropped by and tried a couple of ales with him but beinbg on call I couldn't have too many.


----------



## Trev (13/8/06)

I think his phone bill is goint to be BIG!

I got a message last night as well, and I think they seemed to be enjoying it.

Trev



> Linz must be happy,
> 
> He just text messaged me and i cant understand a bloody word !
> Bloody BJCP judges !!


And this coming from RimsBoy


----------



## Linz (13/8/06)

It was a belter of an afternoon/evening!

The SMS to Doc was me, but the rest were from Mell(Little Squares)who was fine and 'walked' 3 blocks back to the hotel at about 10pm..

We got thru the entire list bar the low alc and the pilsener....even stopped half way and went for a feed of chinese and then back to it!!


----------



## Trough Lolly (14/8/06)

mikem108 said:


> just got back from the ACT, moments ago. You would have been disappaointed as the Imperial wasn't on...snip



Yeah......sorry about that....heh, heh! h34r: :lol:


----------



## Linz (14/8/06)

Trough Lolly said:


> mikem108 said:
> 
> 
> > just got back from the ACT, moments ago. You would have been disappaointed as the Imperial wasn't on...snip
> ...



Oh well,

But we got to try the Dunkel and the spiced porter and the the other 8 beers


----------



## mikem108 (15/8/06)

Yeah, loved that spiced Porter, and the IPA is my all time fave from there.


----------



## Trough Lolly (15/8/06)

Did they have the organoleptic hop transducer in action? :huh:


----------



## Linz (15/8/06)

Trough Lolly said:


> Did they have the organoleptic hop transducer in action? :huh:



????

They did have a trifid hanging above the bar though..was going to nic a hop flower and drop it in my beer


----------

